

RubyDoc.info: Auto-generated RubyGems and GitHub library docs - zapnap
http://rubydoc.info

======
cheald
The site isn't loading for me, but how is it different from <http://rdoc.info>
?

edit: rdoc.info is down, too. I think they're the same site. Nevermind!

~~~
india
It's back up. From the site: "If you've arrived here from yardoc.org/docs or
rdoc.info, don't be alarmed. We've finally merged the two sites just like we
said we'd do, And we made sure none of your project URLs were harmed."

Excellent! I think one of the biggest wins of rails 3 is the partial undoing
of fragmentation that the community was going through. Wins all over the
place.

------
hibiscus4
It's like wikipedia smashed into github … but prettier. Nice work.

